# Django Coffee Co - General Beans Discussion



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I have found the Django beans to be an interestingrange and the service / delivery have been superb.

I thought there might be some interest in aspecific thread to discuss their beans.

Given their ranges changes monthly or so, I imagine there will be a group ofpeople drinking the same beans at the same time - I thought that this could bea useful resource for comparing notes and experiences.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

This morning I cracked open a bag of *Neyra Vargas *and wanted to ask if anyone else found they were grinding this one incredibly finely to achieve a suitable speed espresso extraction?

I enjoyed what I have produced - probably mores o than the *Kibenga* I have just finished - but my grind this morning was possibly finer than I have ever had to us previously - i anyone else finding the same?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Have just placed an order for the Rwanda Cocamu, which sound right up my street. Looking forward to trying these once rested.

I wasn't as keen on the last two beans ordered - totally my personal preference - but these next ones will hopefully work well as espresso.

Also, astonished to say that the order was placed at 07.24 and marked as shipped at 07.40 am the same day!!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Really looking forward to my subscription starting next month! I will then hopefully be joining in this thread a bit more!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Very-much looking forward to trying these new beans. Not perfectly rested yet I suspect, but on the brink of a bean emergency so will have to crack them open today!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm liking the sound of raspberry jam!



rob177palmer said:


> Very-much looking forward to trying these new beans. Not perfectly rested yet I suspect, but on the brink of a bean emergency so will have to crack them open today!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

As espresso, it's got a much better body than you would expect from a light-medium roast. Really juicy acidity with sticky fruits and no hint of limes!!

One of Django's best yet I think.

Might have to stock up on the Coocamu!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing what they send me at the end of the month!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Jez H said:


> Looking forward to seeing what they send me at the end of the month!


Are you on the subscription? Has it worked well?

I've not tried that as tend to get through too much coffee for that to work well!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Only just signed up, but yes. The yearly sub.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Had a slightly frustrating morning with these beans suddenly producing gushers! Still tasted remarkably good - not sour in any way, but very light in body due to the excess volume (I usually aim for 31g our)

Hoping this is just beans needing to degas a little more as I was extra careful on distribution and tamp!


----------



## AAC (May 24, 2018)

How are you finding the Coocamu beans? i'm intrigued by the flavour mix and thinking of ordering next week.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I think they are brilliant. So much so have just ordered another kg!

The stone fruit tasting note is bang on - it's different to the usual and for me i like the lack of the usual lemon acidity. It's a sweeter fruit note than normal and the acidity is balanced and gives a juicy flavour.

Need to grind them fairly fine but the taste is lovely and produce a surprisingly good body for a lighter African roast.

Get them ordered before he sells out!! Be interested to hear what you think of them.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Also ordered the Kenya Muburi to try. Sound interesting but I have to say, I'm not expecting them to be quite as good as the Coocamu!!


----------



## AAC (May 24, 2018)

perfect, i'm sold. cheers Rob


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

rob177palmer said:


> Also ordered the Kenya Muburi to try. Sound interesting but I have to say, I'm not expecting them to be quite as good as the Coocamu!!


I've ordered the Muburi to come as my subscription bean this month. Sounds great.


----------



## AAC (May 24, 2018)

So just finished the bag of Coocamu beans and to be honest i struggled with consistency, both bitterness and yield was difficult to manage.

By comparison i've just started the bag of Kibenga and WOW, superb! it feels more subtle in flavour but the lemon note certainly shines through without overpowering. I'm a fan

EDIT: just seen that they've sold out


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Haha - well that just proves everyone likes different things - here's my personal "enjoyment" rating scores for the Django beans i've had









Loved the Coocamu and disliked the Kibenga









Glad to hear you're enjoying them tho. They will come back around - he has them regularly


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Some reasonable success with the Muburi though. Definitely a lighter roast than the Coocamu - lighter body espresso. I really like the orange aftertaste, but I am finding it a nudge too acidic and not sweet enough.

If I was better at this, expect I would be able to adjust the grind/PI/extraction to help counter this, but not there yet!!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

The Kenya Muburi is just beautiful through Aeropress. The minute you open the bag & get the aroma you know this is going to be a great coffee. Not sure I get tomato, more dark chocolate blackcurrants. Top notch.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm really getting the hang of the Muburi on espresso also. Quite a fine grind and a light tamp needed, but it extracts really well and I find I can run to 1:2.5 with really very good results.

I'll be swapping back to Coocamu after this load, so interested to see what I make of that one now!


----------



## ken0062 (May 19, 2017)

Really enjoying the Los Robles I recieved on my subscription as a V60.

Very pleasant fruity blackcurranty coffee.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

ken0062 said:


> Really enjoying the Los Robles I recieved on my subscription as a V60.
> 
> Very pleasant fruity blackcurranty coffee.


Just ordered this as my next subscription coffee. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Jez H said:


> Just ordered this as my next subscription coffee. Looking forward to it.


The Los Robles is beautiful. Loving it. Ordered the Gidey for my next months sub, sounds equally great!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

After a month or two away, I'm back back on with Django - ordered a kilo of Nicaragua Corcasan, hopefully to arrive at the end of the week.

Bit of a step away from the usual for me, as have been solely on African beans pretty-much all year.

Seem interesting - hoping the "pear" is a nice addition as the hazelnut is outside of my usual.

Keen to try


----------



## hitmananders (Aug 16, 2018)

rob177palmer said:


> Seem interesting - hoping the "pear" is a nice addition as the hazelnut is outside of my usual.


I'm intrigued by this, not sure why because I hate the taste of pear. How have you found it?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Still resting sadly, so have't been able to try.

Roasted on 20th so will crack open next week (or sooner if I run dry!!)

I'm a bit apprehensive (nuts and chocolate aren't my thing) but his beans are usually pretty good, so hoping the pear adds a sweet gentle acidity maybe?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Just seen have just 150g of my Crankhouse Kamwamgi to go, so imagine i'll be cracking out the new beans come Sunday!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Still not properly rested, but taste superb as espresso - better body than typical light/medium roasts I have had previously.

Imagine with more resting the pear will come through more. Certainly not a strong hazelnut - maybe slight aftertaste, so that's good!

Looking back through my records I tend to rate Nicaraguan beans quite highly, so maybe need to focus on these for a while, as we are mostly thru the Rwandan harvest I think.

So, yes @hitmananders - go for it - these are nice beans and don't taste strongly of pear!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Got the Gidey resting at the minute. Can't wait to try these, they sound immense!


----------



## hitmananders (Aug 16, 2018)

rob177palmer said:


> So, yes hitmananders - go for it - these are nice beans and don't taste strongly of pear!


Ordered, thanks for getting back to me. I'm going to sign up for a subscription too. Can't wait to try these, always stick to fruitier coffees but been craving something different of late.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Yep - I've been going through similar. Starting to wonder if the Kenyan offerings I have had latest have been a nudge acidic for me


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Jez H said:


> Got the Gidey resting at the minute. Can't wait to try these, they sound immense!


The flavour notes sound amazing for pour over. Looks like he's sold out!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

rob177palmer said:


> The flavour notes sound amazing for pour over. Looks like he's sold out!


I know Rob, their beans seem to fly out!


----------



## hitmananders (Aug 16, 2018)

Haven't tried it yet but gotta say I'm super impressed by their service. Ordered on Monday, roasted on Tuesday and arrived on Wednesday.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

The Gidey is phenomenal! First brew this morning.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

So mixed feelings on on the Nicaraguan Corcasan. I couldnt strongly taste the pear, but the beans have a reasonably balanced and full bodied straight espresso - if maybe a little flat flavoured. Fairly gentle acidity but not as sweet as other beans.

I definitely enjoyed them, but couldn't pick out anything special.

Found that I had to grind very fine to extract properly, don't know if anyone experienced similar? Got a week's supply left vac-packed.

However, Rwanda's back on the menu!! These could be right up my street.


----------



## hitmananders (Aug 16, 2018)

rob177palmer said:


> So mixed feelings on on the Nicaraguan Corcasan. I couldnt strongly taste the pear, but the beans have a reasonably balanced and full bodied straight espresso - if maybe a little flat flavoured. Fairly gentle acidity but not as sweet as other beans.
> 
> I definitely enjoyed them, but couldn't pick out anything special.


I used mine in a filter and did get the nutty notes and pear, didn't really have any chocolate hit though.

Agree that it's lacking in depth. However, it transported me back to when I first tried black coffee as a child so enjoyed it for the nostalgia more than anything.

Wouldn't order more but wouldn't mind if they came in my subscription either.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Been trying loads of Django as they are a potential guest roaster for the shop I work at and they have been very consistent in the cuppings and produce some excellent coffees like the Gidey and their newest Costa Rican. Definitely skilled roasters.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Rakesh said:


> Been trying loads of Django as they are a potential guest roaster for the shop I work at and they have been very consistent in the cuppings and produce some excellent coffees like the Gidey and their newest Costa Rican. Definitely skilled roasters.


The Gidey is ace!


----------



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

Another shout for Gidey!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Has anybody tried the Rwandan Huye Mountain yet?

Any thoughts?

I opened mine this morning and have been speaking to Stephen at Django about his take on these beans. Be interested if anyone else is sampling or has these ready to go.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Can't remember what Inhave on order this month! A new natural I think.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Hmm, our orders will coincide one month!! When are yours arriving?


----------



## hitmananders (Aug 16, 2018)

Me! I'm really not sure how I feel about them yet, I get all the flavour notes but there's quite the earthiness to the flavour. However, it isn't my usual sort of bean so I'm holding our judgement until I've finished the bag.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

hitmananders said:


> Me! I'm really not sure how I feel about them yet, I get all the flavour notes but there's quite the earthiness to the flavour. However, it isn't my usual sort of bean so I'm holding our judgement until I've finished the bag.


Are you brewing espresso or pour-over?


----------



## hitmananders (Aug 16, 2018)

Pour over... How have you found it?

Edit: Interested to see what you've found with it as an espresso (I assume that's what you used as I recall you saying that's how you brewed the other Django coffee I tried but can't spell).


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm brewing as espresso - 83mm Ceado and Quickmill Lever

Yesterday, I was really not a fan. So much so I emailed Django to ask for his views. In my view this is definitely the wrong side of "medium":

Massive static

Lots of tiger striping

Dark taste

the colour of grinds is a solid medium at least.

Stephen says this used his shortest roast profile, but the beans are tiny and (reading between the lines) this has resulted in being more roasted than usual for a L-M bean. He also said he noticed the massive static when grinding but attributed this to origin rather than roast level.

Yesterday i was firmly disappointed - surprising as the beans were given a decent score.

Another day of resting though and they are better. Still darker roast than I had hoped, and the plum is not a juicy-stone-fruit, more of a subtle yellow plum acidity rather than an actual flavour, but the taste was definitely better.

I'll reserve judgement as hopefully on an upwards trend. They are not what I had expected - I was expecting to immediately rush to buy another kilo, but I'm going to hold back on that.

Not trying to sway things, but your thoughts?


----------



## hitmananders (Aug 16, 2018)

No, I didn't wish to say too much as I don't like to be negative but they're not for me.

I get the flavour notes but they're not as I imagined... The raisin is there but it's more like an old past it's best raisin, you know the hard not very sweet sort? The plum is as you say, more like a yellow or unripe plum where there's a hint but more of an acidic flavour and as for the chocolate, well it's there but as an aftertaste which I'd say is its saving grace for me.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I've got another ¾ kilo to go through so going to keep reporting back as they age. I'm sure will improve. I think I'm 8-days post roast now. See what happens from here.

Funny though - I guess this is the experimenting which is quite fun with coffee - you can't like em all!


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

rob177palmer said:


> I've got another ¾ kilo to go through so going to keep reporting back as they age. I'm sure will improve. I think I'm 8-days post roast now. See what happens from here.
> 
> Funny though - I guess this is the experimenting which is quite fun with coffee - you can't like em all!


I have the Rwandan Huye in too and found it wasn't great either. I can get a hint of the stone fruit notes in there but it's been over roasted slightly so has lost some of its characteristics, I can tell it could've been good though.


----------



## hitmananders (Aug 16, 2018)

rob177palmer said:


> I've got another ¾ kilo to go through so going to keep reporting back as they age. I'm sure will improve. I think I'm 8-days post roast now. See what happens from here.
> 
> Funny though - I guess this is the experimenting which is quite fun with coffee - you can't like em all!


Yeah, I'm one of those people who will stick to what I like and that's that. I signed up to a subscription to broaden my horizons and chose Django because they're highly rated & well priced, plus their logo is a cat so that may have had something to do with it.

I enjoyed the Corcasan as it really did transport me in time and it's since been my comfort cup for when I've had a rubbish day.

It hasn't put me off, I'm going to increase my subscription in fact.


----------



## hitmananders (Aug 16, 2018)

https://www.djangocoffeeco.com/collections/coffee-beans-online-order-coffee-online/products/honduras-osman-rene-romero-falcon-competition

Just ordered some of these, I quite like that there's no tasting notes so no chance of being swayed by suggestion. Has anyone else ordered a bag?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Good shout.

I was reading Crankhouse's blog on his attempts with the same bean. Might be an interesting read to get his take on them - he extracted some out-there tasting notes.

TBH I had fancied a bit of a change after the above so just waiting on a kilo of La Virgen natural from Origin- tested at the weekend and was very nice - decided a rest would do me good!!


----------



## hitmananders (Aug 16, 2018)

Thanks for mentioning Crankhouse, just had a look and the final batch tasting notes sound insane. Right down my street, will be ordering a batch to compare.

Snap, I served my brother the Huye Mt and ordered myself a couple from Horsham... Natural El Salvador with strawberry & blueberry notes & a Washed Kenya with rhubarb, blackcurrant & toffee notes. The latter is beautiful, the former is resting.

Will update with my thoughts on the Honduras coffee & next subscription offering.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

hitmananders said:


> https://www.djangocoffeeco.com/collections/coffee-beans-online-order-coffee-online/products/honduras-osman-rene-romero-falcon-competition
> 
> Just ordered some of these, I quite like that there's no tasting notes so no chance of being swayed by suggestion. Has anyone else ordered a bag?


Just finishing these off. They've been great. Not an obvious natural. I get sherry & cranberries, after much deliberation!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

My latest subscription beans sound incredible, can't wait:

https://www.djangocoffeeco.com/collections/coffee-beans-online-order-coffee-online/products/rwanda-kilimbi


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I've started a subscription with them as well, starting next week. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I've started a subscription with them as well, starting next week. I'm looking forward to it!


You're in for a treat!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

I realise Christmas post slows things up, but just wondering if anybody received their December subscription yet? I haven't even had the usual despatch note. Stocks are seriously low in our house.....


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Jez H said:


> I realise Christmas post slows things up, but just wondering if anybody received their December subscription yet? I haven't even had the usual despatch note. Stocks are seriously low in our house.....


suspect hes away as not back till the 7th Jan


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Just wondered if he'd got the orders out before Christmas?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Jez H said:


> Just wondered if he'd got the orders out before Christmas?


The last one arrived on the 19th for me.

And that's what they said. No more until the 7th of Jan.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> The last one arrived on the 19th for me.
> 
> And that's what they said. No more until the 7th of Jan.


cheers. Usually get mine on the 24th, so probably running late with it? But thought I may have got it before Christmas.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Jez H said:


> cheers. Usually get mine on the 24th, so probably running late with it? But thought I may have got it before Christmas.


24th? That was a Tuesday. The last delivery was the week before that.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Like I say, "usually" get it on the 24th. Wasn't expecting that to be the case this month! Just curious as to whether I have been missed or not & whether to buy some beans just in case!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Django emailed back to admit to forgetting to send out my subscription! Impressed with their honesty rather than saying it must be "lost in the post"!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

After a few months away, I found myself on Django's site this evening and ordered a Kilo of the Nicaragua. From my records it seems I enjoyed this one last time; hopefully with an extra 6-months of espresso brewing experience behind me these might be even better this time.

I had been trying to order a kilo from Triple Co Coffee, here in Bristol, but I was a bit baffled by the descriptions so bailed sadly. The last batch of Kenyan I had from Triple was superb BTW.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Just on their Los Pirineos natural from El Salvador as part of my subscription. Beautiful. Not had a bad coffee from them yet.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Same here. Excellent roaster. The only thing I miss is the ability to co trip my subscription better, e.g: skip or change frequency. However I do so by asking Steven directly now and again and this has not been a problem so far. Cannot recommend them highly enough!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Hmm, just opened my package and it looks like I may have had a brain fart and seem to have incorrectly ordered La Brellera - I wasn't even drinking that night!!

I have had positive experiences from Nicaragua in the past, but a "lime" tasting note is well outside my comfort zone! Never mind, so I have a full kilo to try and change my attitude towards lime in coffee!

Another week till rested and will report back


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

It's Django Rob, it WILL be good! Or split in to 250's & sell on BeansNotMachines on Facebook?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I haven't seen that group. To be fair, I've never yet not finished a bag of coffee - worst case will get some visitors around to sample


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I can only see one coffee on their website! Is that how it usually is?

Don't be put off by the lime notes. I hate an acidic coffee and always stayed away from lemon, lime, grapefruit. I've still never had grapefruit but the coffees with lemon and lime notes I've tried have been superb when brewed properly.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Not sure what you mean, but there are 4 coffees on Django's:

https://www.djangocoffeeco.com/collections/coffee-beans-online-order-coffee-online


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

To confirm ^^ I checked two days, he only had two coffees on his site.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

https://www.djangocoffeeco.com/collections/coffee-beans-online-order-coffee-online/products/kenya-roi-ab

This dropped through my letterbox today. Sounds great.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I have found that his range can vary quite quickly - he obviously buys relatively small batches of greens so when they are gone they are gone


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

rob177palmer said:


> I have found that his range can vary quite quickly - he obviously buys relatively small batches of greens so when they are gone they are gone


yes, but I like that. It means there is always something different & interesting each month!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Agree - I'm on Nicaraguan limes right now!!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

rob177palmer said:


> Agree - I'm on Nicaraguan limes right now!!


Sounds good Rob!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

The Roi AB is fantastic. Still not had a bad coffee from my subscription!


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

/\/\/\ That's good to know. I bought a bag of Roi AB from them at #LCF19 last weekend & its in the queue to drink.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Grimley said:


> /\/\/\ That's good to know. I bought a bag of Roi AB from them at #LCF19 last weekend & its in the queue to drink.


belting coffee!


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Just ordered the Burundi, first beans from Django. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

First beans from Django for me are the Roi ab. Having them in a Sowden. They're a very light roast, I didn't catch the roast level when I ordered them. Felt like I was bending the Pharos out of shape.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

This is the ROI AB. Having it for the second time in a Sowden now, tried espresso but it's not going to happen at all. I'm not impressed by it but other people here seem to be saying it's fantastic. Flavour notes are there but not really clear. It's like drinking a blended fruit juice. Very thin body, no lingering taste. When I opened the bag I thought they were underdeveloped but gave them the benefit of the doubt as I know some beans look mottled like this even after first crack has ended but based on the taste I'm thinking they've been dropped too early into first crack -- probably just about hit it. So my question: is this what your beans look like from Django (of the Roi AB) or have I got a bad batch?


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Jez H said:


> belting coffee!


It is. I really like this one & I'll be sad when its gone by the end of this week.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Kenyan Ichamara up next for me. I'm expecting the usual Django high quality!


----------



## easy (Mar 20, 2019)

Rob1 said:


> 3
> 
> On 20/04/2019 at 20:05, Rob1 said:
> 
> This is the ROI AB. Having it for the second time in a Sowden now, tried espresso but it's not going to happen at all. I'm not impressed by it but other people here seem to be saying it's fantastic. Flavour notes are there but not really clear. It's like drinking a blended fruit juice. Very thin body, no lingering taste. When I opened the bag I thought they were underdeveloped but gave them the benefit of the doubt as I know some beans look mottled like this even after first crack has ended but based on the taste I'm thinking they've been dropped too early into first crack -- probably just about hit it. So my question: is this what your beans look like from Django (of the Roi AB) or have I got a bad batch?


 Got mine delivered from Django and yeah, I'm pretty sure you had a bad batch. It's not my first purchase and beans always look just about that. However, considering your photo quality I guess it's not that bad actually as it may look.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Just got the Ethiopian Goro delivered today for my latest subscription. A natural & sounds belting. Can't wait to try this one!


----------

